# 2001 Altima GXE check engine code P1441 P0440



## nissanguy88 (Jul 23, 2016)

Bought the car months ago and found a serious oil leak only after two days...Then replaced the oil pan gasket, headgasket, valve cover gasket, radiator, powersteering pressure hose, rear main seal, timing chain, water pump. Two weeks later, the check engine light was on, with three codes, P1441, P0440 and another similar one which I can not remember. The light came back quickly each time after resetting, and one day it was gone by itself for 5 days, and then came back again. Has replaced the gas cap, no help. The guy who repaired the oil leak checked the hoses and did not see any disconnection. He said the most possibility is the EVAP canister. My question is, is it possible to be something wrong from his job when he was fixing the oil leak? If not, which part would be the most possiblity? Don't know whether it worths repairing any further cuz already spend a lot of money to fix the oil leak. Please give me some advice what should I do now, thanks a lot!


----------

